# Making due...



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I wish I had a shop with a large garage door but I don't. 

Kind of a dumb idea but it works good. It's below freezing and windy. Holds the heat in the garage pretty good with my space heater running.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice! I look forward to the day I have at least a double garage.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Are you mucking out the trailer or you have a project to work on?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Your garage is to clean.

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> Your garage is to clean.
> 
> Tom


I've seen pictures of your's. I would much rather have one with space like his.

I can only dream of one day having a shop with room to move around.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

It's not making due until you manage to build birch cabinets in a 10x12 space, including tools. :laughing:

Seriously though, a space like that with the trailer as basically "tool space" looks like a decent setup.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

griz said:


> Are you mucking out the trailer or you have a project to work on?



Working on some jigs and things like that. 

Need to get stuff back in the trailer from what I've been working on this week in the evenings. 

Also changing things around inside the trailer and giving homes to the stuff Santa has been bringing.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

tjbnwi said:


> Your garage is to clean.
> 
> Tom



Hah. The goal today is to get it cleaned up. It's a disaster compared to what I like. I set something down and it takes me five minutes to find it.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks good to me... Could maybe be useful on a new construction job too:shifty:

Maybe look at some truck dock seal cushions...


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I thinks it's a damn creative idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Doesn't look like there is enough room to park the lil missus' car in there.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks awesome to me. I don't have any dry space at all. This year it is costing me time and money. A small shop is the next big thing on the list.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks good to me. On projects like that, I get tired of going outside to get a tool. Would probably be worth it in time savings alone.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Your garage is to clean.
> 
> Tom


That was the first thing that came to my mind as well.:whistling


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

pinwheel said:


> That was the first thing that came to my mind as well.:whistling






tjbnwi said:


> Your garage is to clean.
> 
> Tom



I got it all cleaned up last night. Even got the vehicles pulled in so we don't have to thaw the car before church.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Spencer said:


> Kind of a dumb idea but it works good. It's below freezing and windy. Holds the heat in the garage pretty good with my space heater running.


I've seen loading docks set up like that for the same reasons; it's a great idea.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Dude. You at least have a garage.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Dude. You at least have a garage.


A massive clean garage at that...making due my ass. :laughing:


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a damn 8'x8' shed, and that thing is crammed full before I even unload the tools from my truck. 
I'd kill for half a garage


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

asevereid said:


> I have a damn 8'x8' shed, and that thing is crammed full before I even unload the tools from my truck.
> I'd kill for half a garage


They have ~32' RVs for sale under $1000. You'd just ahve to have it towed. Lots of them have working 4KW generators, too.

I would have suggested a school bus, but everyone knows those are for storage sheds...


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I know one thing, if i didn't have a garage it would cure my tool buying real quick....ah...who am I kidding....I'd just take over the basement...never mind.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Spencer said:


> I know one thing, if i didn't have a garage it would cure my tool buying real quick....ah...who am I kidding....I'd just take over the basement...never mind.


You could probably throw a mattress over a bunch of systainers in the guest bedroom.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> Your garage is to clean.
> 
> Tom


That's how it is when you are young. :jester:


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

My garage is 28x32 ft. Due to height restrictions the tallest door I could get and still maintain a decent pitch on the roof was 9 ft. I got a 9 X 16 door and love it. Someday I will hopefully get a shop big enough to hold our heavy equipment. They are never big enough. What ever size it is you will fill it up. Mine has too much stuff in it to park vehicles in it. They are only in there for repairs or tire changes. My previous garage had two 8x10 doors and I found it hard to back the trailers in.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

muskoka guy said:


> My garage is 28x32 ft. Due to height restrictions the tallest door I could get and still maintain a decent pitch on the roof was 9 ft. I got a 9 X 16 door and love it. Someday I will hopefully get a shop big enough to hold our heavy equipment. They are never big enough. What ever size it is you will fill it up. Mine has too much stuff in it to park vehicles in it. They are only in there for repairs or tire changes. My previous garage had two 8x10 doors and I found it hard to back the trailers in.


Mine is 30x36'. I wish I would have had the foresight to put a 9' tall door in but at the time I added the garage on i was still an employee. Due to the grade around the house I went with 11' wall so that I wouldn't have to build up the pad. Had plenty of room for a taller door but figured 8' was plenty a garage that is attached to the house. Oh well, I'll just have to build a shop sooner than later. Running out of room...


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

My attached garage is a 24' x 24' 2-car with two 9'W x 8'T tall doors and a 12' x 22' attached workshop area. So it ends up being 36' wide in the clear with 16" I - Joists carrying the room above. I orginally wanted 9' tall doors, but ended up changing that because we had to bring up the grade. The top of my trailer racks are over 9' anyways, so even the 9' wouldn't have done me much good unless I cut them down. Because of the way the property is and where the house had to sit, I couldn't go much bigger on the garage.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I outgrew 1500 sqft 4500 sqft ago.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

EricBrancard said:


> My attached garage is a 24' x 24' 2-car with two 9'W x 8'T tall doors and a 12' x 22' attached workshop area. So it ends up being 36' wide in the clear with 16" I - Joists carrying the room above. I orginally wanted 9' tall doors, but ended up changing that because we had to bring up the grade. The top of my trailer racks are over 9' anyways, so even the 9' wouldn't have done me much good unless I cut them down. Because of the way the property is and where the house had to sit, I couldn't go much bigger on the garage.


I've always planned on building a shop eventually anyways. Hopefully sooner than later. Can't justify it now....but the day is coming.... :laughing:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Spencer said:


> I've always planned on building a shop eventually anyways. Hopefully sooner than later. Can't justify it now....but the day is coming.... :laughing:


There is one remaining lot next to mine that would be perfect to put a detached garage/shop on. But, I'd have to buy the lot first, pay another $3,500+ a year in taxes on that land and then afford that on top of my house and everything else. So right now it's just a dream.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

For me that day is going to come soon. I'm going out of my mind.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

EricBrancard said:


> There is one remaining lot next to mine that would be perfect to put a detached garage/shop on. But, I'd have to buy the lot first, pay another $3,500+ a year in taxes on that land and then afford that on top of my house and everything else. So right now it's just a dream.



That's the thing. The extra overhead part of it sucks. It's another $3500 worth of hours of work a year just to have it. 

Staying small is easy. No pressure. Overhead is low. Work as much as you want. Don't have to be a slave to feed the machine.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Spencer said:


> That's the thing. The extra overhead part of it sucks. It's another $3500 worth of hours of work a year just to have it.
> 
> Staying small is easy. No pressure. Overhead is low. Work as much as you want. Don't have to be a slave to feed the machine.


It reminds me of what David Gerstel talks about in his book.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Awesome! I have done that exact samething with tarps, especially when raining, lol. I also have a 30 x 36' 3 car garage. I have 10' walls on 2' ICF, which gives me 12' ceilings with 10' garage doors. But my trailer still won't fit! 

My plan in the next year or so is to build an addition to the garage at 40' long and tall enough to get trailer in. I would like to get trailer inside but backing it in would put ramp on far inside, kind of a pain but thinking about putting a small door on back side to allow me to pull in with bobcat and then drive bobcat out the small door, its just an idea. I want the ability to work in trailer and garage when weather is bad, like I really have spare time anyway.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> Your garage is to clean.
> 
> Tom



I took this for you Tom...


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

brhokel606 said:


> Awesome! I have done that exact samething with tarps, especially when raining, lol. I also have a 30 x 36' 3 car garage. I have 10' walls on 2' ICF, which gives me 12' ceilings with 10' garage doors. But my trailer still won't fit!
> 
> My plan in the next year or so is to build an addition to the garage at 40' long and tall enough to get trailer in. I would like to get trailer inside but backing it in would put ramp on far inside, kind of a pain but thinking about putting a small door on back side to allow me to pull in with bobcat and then drive bobcat out the small door, its just an idea. I want the ability to work in trailer and garage when weather is bad, like I really have spare time anyway.


How long is you trailer that it will not fit?

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Randy Bush said:


> How long is you trailer that it will not fit?
> 
> Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


Bruce has an 8.5 x 24 x 7


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Bruce has an 8.5 x 24 x 7


Yep and ramp door along with tongue means it will not fit length wise into a 30' ong garage, let alone height. Nice memory Travis! Thanks


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

brhokel606 said:


> Yep and ramp door along with tongue means it will not fit length wise into a 30' ong garage, let alone height. Nice memory Travis! Thanks


Nice size trailer,understand now the need for a bigger shop.

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I took this for you Tom...
> 
> View attachment 256625



That made me start to twitch when I saw it.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Spencer said:


> That made me start to twitch when I saw it.


You should see mine. 

It's really hard to keep organized when there's no room.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

SamM said:


> You should see mine.
> 
> It's really hard to keep organized when there's no room.



I always thought the motivation to stay organized was BECAUSE there's no room.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

The Supra is a friend's car. I'm replacing a blown head gasket.

There is a stripped down motorcycle in their that's my brother in laws. It has a blown engine and there is a spare engine (also blown) that he is trying to get turn into a working motorcycle.

Then there is tools for the the second tool setup once the trailer is ready.

So my shop is about twice as chaotic as normal and it drives me crazy to be out there. Even just getting the car out will make a huge difference.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Things are a little tight. 

Tom


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Spencer said:


> I always thought the motivation to stay organized was BECAUSE there's no room.


Up until there's finally too much stuff for the room you have - then your organization system breaks...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

hdavis said:


> Up until there's finally too much stuff for the room you have - then your organization system breaks...


Yup.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Spencer said:


> I always thought the motivation to stay organized was BECAUSE there's no room.


After a while you just give up.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> Things are a little tight.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



Time for a big boy shop.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

We have ~13,000ft over several buildings. The want for more is always there


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

My wife informed me that I can't build more shop until I finish up the house,new bathroom and finish siding it.
😄

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

anyone with tools in the living room?


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a tool rack outside my bedroom.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

*Making Due...*

I have a stack of Systainers floor to ceiling in my living room, sometimes two. And two Festool tracks hanging on the wall in the kitchen. 

I'm building a 28x36 2-car garage/shop now but it won't be done for a few months at this rate. 9' doors, two in the front and one in the back. 

The Mrs. is an awfully patient woman.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Time for a big boy shop.



Looking, wife is hyper ventilating and having panic attacks. Good thing the daughters know how to calm her down.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

madmax718 said:


> anyone with tools in the living room?


Automotive parts in the living room, tools in the master bed room.

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> Looking, wife is hyper ventilating and having panic attacks. Good thing the daughters know how to calm her down.
> 
> Tom


It's impossible to find anything in my area.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The building I'm looking at is an old auto dealership, they relocated to a new building. There is one other, but it is only 6500 square feet. 

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am looking at 6k sqft tomorrow morning.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

madmax718 said:


> anyone with tools in the living room?


I'm pretty sure Easy has some, at least from time to time...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Automotive parts in the living room, tools in the master bed room.
> 
> Tom


Fuel injector manifold in the living room.:laughing:


----------

